# new customer cost for the vip 622



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am looking at getting Dish network soon and would like to know what the cost of the vip 622 would be for new customers


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

I believe it is $299


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

$299 to lease. Suggested Retail Price $699 IIRC.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Was $349.00
Basically, $299 for the 622, and $49 for account activation (I had to set up a new account, as my old one is SBC/Dish, and apparently not authorized for a 622 upgrade). also, I'll have to pay for my first two months of programming up front. (roughly $200.00).


----------



## CABill (Mar 20, 2005)

casinoman59 said:


> I am looking at getting Dish network soon and would like to know what the cost of the vip 622 would be for new customers


You could save the $50 activation that zer0cool paid if you really are a new subscriber but go the ClubDISH route. Anybody on this forum could supply you with a ClubDISH promotion card but you can also probably find a relative, neighbor, co-worker, ... that has DISH already. Whoever supplies you with the ClubDISH will also get $50 ($5/month for 10 months). It is whetever terms DISH offers new subscribers at the moment ($10 off AT120 or better, 3 month Starz, installation, ...) - the only difference is you don't have to pay the $50 activation fee. If you commit to 18 months, you get the $50 credit to your account (but didn't have to pay it up front with ClubDISH). Ask around for someone to hook you up - it would save you $50 and net them $50. If you can't find anybody, I'd naturally be glad to get the $50 myself.


----------



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

CABill said:


> You could save the $50 activation that zer0cool paid if you really are a new subscriber but go the ClubDISH route. Anybody on this forum could supply you with a ClubDISH promotion card but you can also probably find a relative, neighbor, co-worker, ... that has DISH already. Whoever supplies you with the ClubDISH will also get $50 ($5/month for 10 months). It is whetever terms DISH offers new subscribers at the moment ($10 off AT120 or better, 3 month Starz, installation, ...) - the only difference is you don't have to pay the $50 activation fee. If you commit to 18 months, you get the $50 credit to your account (but didn't have to pay it up front with ClubDISH). Ask around for someone to hook you up - it would save you $50 and net them $50. If you can't find anybody, I'd naturally be glad to get the $50 myself.


thanks


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Aw crap, I never got the $50 for hooking my Parents up (again, due to my SBC status). i should have thought to get the $50 in reverse for them this time


----------



## casinoman59 (Jan 26, 2006)

James Long said:


> $299 to lease. Suggested Retail Price $699 IIRC.


I guess they want to keep new customers away or aleast for some time to come with that price.


----------



## RussTC3 (Apr 22, 2005)

At least it's not as bad as it was in the early days.

I think I paid like $1,000 when I first got DISH. The first year it was released.

They've treated me like crap ever since. 

By the way, this is what I currently have, what would be my new price if I were to upgrade to the 622 or 411?:

DISH 500
510 Receiver
AT 60 + locals (I'll leave out my extras)

How much am I looking at for an upgrade?


----------

